# How much yarn is needed for an average pair of womens socks?



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi all, just wondering, since everytime I find my self at acmoire, our craft store around here, which is about weekly lol, they have a great coupon each week, 40 or 50 % off one regular price item and I go in there and look at the yarn knowing one will be at least half off I pick up two skeins if 100 grams and three if 50 grams, right now I am a beginner and only going to start my second pair of socks on a size 6 needle. Do I have enough yarn, the leg will be more like an ankle sock with some ribbing, pretty much know I will probbly be ok on the larger yarn but will the 3 50 grams be enough? Could always do heel and toe in as different cokor I suppose, if not enuf, even cuff too a different color, I have a stash of yarn bought like this, any advice?much appreciated, thanks your friend janet


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

my friend makes socks constantly. She uses very small needles , like size 2. She uses "sock" yarn. I think she can probably use 1 ball, but always buys 2 because she sometimes goes over a bit. Like you said , you can always use different colors for toe,heel, ....


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I am just learning myself but have always been told that 100 grams will cover a pair of socks and that is in sock yarn or fingering weight. Hope this helps. God Bless...Betty


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

With a size 6 needle you must be using worsted weight.

The amount you would need for a pair of socks, if you use sock yarn and size US 2 or smaller dpns or circulars is 100 grams. 50 grams of sock yarn will give you only 1 sock with a small bit left over.

The only pattern I have for worsted weight (which is an Australian pattern) also calls for 100 grams with 3.75mm (US 5) needles.

Hope this helps some. Happy knitting.


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

50 gram ball makes one sock. I like to make mine toe up so I don't have to worry about running out of yarn. I buy one 100 gram ball, divide into two 50 gram ball, then make the pair two at a time, toe up on magic loop. When you get down to a few yarns, cast off.


----------



## Ms. Nettie (May 11, 2013)

Janet,
The pattern will tell you how many ounces of yarn you need to make the project. Usually one sock yarn ball makes 2 socks. Check the size of needles for the yarn your are using. I do not know the pattern but size 6 sounds a tad large unless the design is open and airy.
I have knitted socks with sock yarn and it calls for a size 2.
I was interested in making a design and took my left over yarn to the knit shop and they weighed it for me and let me know if I had enough. FYI yarn weight is important to a pattern and correct needle size. Good luck and Happy knitting. your friend nettie


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi all, since so many of you have written a big group thanks and phew, what a relief I will have enough and leftovers for that ever growing stash to boot, my ds had to move the stashbto an upstairs unused room, it was taking over the,dining rook thanks and happy excuse typos, on a nook and its not cooperating!motherday,yourfriendf,tjanete


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

Ms. Nettie said:


> Janet,
> The pattern will tell you how many ounces of yarn you need to make the project. Usually one sock yarn ball makes 2 socks. Check the size of needles for the yarn your are using. I do not know the pattern but size 6 sounds a tad large unless the design is open and airy.
> I have knitted socks with sock yarn and it calls for a size 2.
> I was interested in making a design and took my left over yarn to the knit shop and they weighed it for me and let me know if I had enough. FYI yarn weight is important to a pattern and correct needle size. Good luck and Happy knitting. your friend nettie


 some socks yarns come in 50g skeins/balls some in 100g skiens. Takes 100g for fingering weight socks on #2 needles.

Joan 8060


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

kittenosmall said:


> Hi all, since so many of you have written a big group thanks and phew, what a relief I will have enough and leftovers for that ever growing stash to boot, my ds had to move the stashbto an upstairs unused room, it was taking over the,dining rook thanks and happy excuse typos, on a nook and its not cooperating!motherday,yourfriendf,tjanete


When you have enough of small balls of left-over yarns, you can make "magic socks," which are a combination of all different (preferably same kind of yarn, i.e. all sock yarn, or all knitting worsted, etc.) and it comes out kinda cool, if you're into that sort of thing. I've made dozens of pair, and am presently working on a pair for my grand niece, who is confined to a wheel chair, and must wear braces, which irritate her skin. I've finished the first sock, and have just started on the second one. This is a "tube sock," with no heel, as she isn't able to get out of the wheel chair, so there will be no wear and tear on the heel of the sock, just where it may rub against her brace, in which case, I'll knit her more! They're really fun to make because you never know what color or pattern will come up next!


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Glory Gee in CT said:


> When you have enough of small balls of left-over yarns, you can make "magic socks," which are a combination of all different (preferably same kind of yarn, i.e. all sock yarn, or all knitting worsted, etc.) and it comes out kinda cool, if you're into that sort of thing. I've made dozens of pair, and am presently working on a pair for my grand niece, who is confined to a wheel chair, and must wear braces, which irritate her skin. I've finished the first sock, and have just started on the second one. This is a "tube sock," with no heel, as she isn't able to get out of the wheel chair, so there will be no wear and tear on the heel of the sock, just where it may rub against her brace, in which case, I'll knit her more! They're really fun to make because you never know what color or pattern will come up next!


Hi, what a great idea and the sock looks wonderful, sure she will love it, happy knitting, your friend janet


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Someone on KP posted this. Sorry I've forgotten who it was. But I've found it very helpful

Yarn for men's socks

Fingering - 525 yds
Sport - 430 yds
DK - 400 yds
Worsted - 370 yds


Yarn Weight Child Sm Child Med Women Men
Fingering 275 340 430 525
Sport 215 275 370 430
DK 200 250 340 400
Worsted 185 215 310 370

Thank you to the person who originally provided this


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

grandmere101 said:


> Someone on KP posted this. Sorry I've forgotten who it was. But I've found it very helpful
> 
> Yarn for men's socks
> 
> ...


Hi, this is very helpful, thank you.and happy knitting, your friend janet


----------



## Isa (Nov 12, 2011)

I believe that it's very important to use the recommended yarn weight and needle size that will give you the correct gauge. When using worsted weight yarn with a medium size needle, (6-8), you may get a very thick/dense sock with little ease/stretchability. The question is, is this sock to be worn with a regular shoe or is it for boots or slippers? A thick sock will make your foot fit too tight in a regular shoe. 
Look at your label, which is your "recipe" for success. Most sock yarn is thin so it makes socks that fit on your foot and shoe well. Sock yarn tends to have an elastic ply so they wear better/last longer. Also, the label will tell you if it will make 1 or 2 socks. 
I too take advantage of sales and converted an upstairs closet into my yarn stash storage place. What do I do with any extra skeins I may have after a project? I knit up a project from any one of my 'One Skein' pattern books like hats, scarves or hot-pads, table runners, or combine many leftovers to make colorful afghans/quilts, all depending on the pattern and weight/gauge of the yarn.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Usually the label on the sock yarn calls for a needle that is too large to make a long lasting, well fitting sock.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I find that grams and ounces can be deceiving and that yardage is a better guild. For instance, cotton "weighs" more per yard than say, Alpaca. If you are purchasing a cotton blend, sock yarn, each yard is going to weigh a little more than a wool blend and a wool blend is going to weigh more per yard than an Alpaca blend.

I have a fairly small foot but I prefer my socks to have a longer "leg", so I find that 425 yards works well for ME. Plus I like to have a little left over for my "sock darning" kit.


----------



## Dougal (Nov 19, 2012)

You need to pay attention to the number of yards/meters in any weight yarn you buy. a 50 gram ball may only have 100 meters (only an example). In sock yarn lots of the skeins have over 400 meters which is enough for a pair of socks with cuffs about 4" from the heel. The yardage on any 50 or 100 gram ball varies depending on content of the yarn as well as type e.g. DK or sport etc. How much you use will also depend on size needles & what if any design. Experience with using different varieties will help in your decisions.


----------



## Dougal (Nov 19, 2012)

You need to pay attention to the number of yards/meters in any weight yarn you buy. a 50 gram ball may only have 100 meters (only an example). In sock yarn lots of the skeins have over 400 meters which is enough for a pair of socks with cuffs about 4" from the heel. The yardage on any 50 or 100 gram ball varies depending on content of the yarn as well as type e.g. DK or sport etc. How much you use will also depend on size needles & what if any design. Experience with using different varieties will help in your decisions.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

There are a great number of "variables" when it comes to selecting sock yarns. I don't depend on grams or ounces. I also know what I prefer in a pair of socks, which may not be what you prefer.

One of the things I've found invaluable is a yarn scale. I can take a 100 gram skein, knit the first sock and see how much is left in the skein.

In the end it's all "trial and error" and proper "fit" is the most important factor.


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Isa said:


> I believe that it's very important to use the recommended yarn weight and needle size that will give you the correct gauge. When using worsted weight yarn with a medium size needle, (6-8), you may get a very thick/dense sock with little ease/stretchability. The question is, is this sock to be worn with a regular shoe or is it for boots or slippers? A thick sock will make your foot fit too tight in a regular shoe.
> Look at your label, which is your "recipe" for success. Most sock yarn is thin so it makes socks that fit on your foot and shoe well. Sock yarn tends to have an elastic ply so they wear better/last longer. Also, the label will tell you if it will make 1 or 2 socks.
> I too take advantage of sales and converted an upstairs closet into my yarn stash storage place. What do I do with any extra skeins I may have after a project? I knit up a project from any one of my 'One Skein' pattern books like hats, scarves or hot-pads, table runners, or combine many leftovers to make colorful afghans/quilts, all depending on the pattern and weight/gauge of the yarn.


Hi, thanks for all the informative help! Happy knitting, your friend janet


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Dougal said:


> You need to pay attention to the number of yards/meters in any weight yarn you buy. a 50 gram ball may only have 100 meters (only an example). In sock yarn lots of the skeins have over 400 meters which is enough for a pair of socks with cuffs about 4" from the heel. The yardage on any 50 or 100 gram ball varies depending on content of the yarn as well as type e.g. DK or sport etc. How much you use will also depend on size needles & what if any design. Experience with using different varieties will help in your decisions.


Hi, I figure three 50 gram or two 100 grams ought to do a pair of socks? Thanks, your friend, janet


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

courier770 said:


> There are a great number of "variables" when it comes to selecting sock yarns. I don't depend on grams or ounces. I also know what I prefer in a pair of socks, which may not be what you prefer.
> 
> One of the things I've found invaluable is a yarn scale. I can take a 100 gram skein, knit the first sock and see how much is left in the skein.
> 
> In the end it's all "trial and error" and proper "fit" is the most important factor.


Hi, I have two 50 gram balls going at a time right now and an extra ball if needed, hoping this will be enough, thanks, your friend, janet


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

janet...you need to reread the posts. It depends on the yardage in the ball of yarn.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

My Ann Norling Adult Basic Sock pattern give yardage and needle size for 3 weights of yarn. For worsted weight it lists 285 yards on a size 7 needles.


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

chickkie said:


> janet...you need to reread the posts. It depends on the yardage in the ball of yarn.


Hi, oops, never thought to check yardage. Me thinks when I am in craft store tomorrow will get a contrasting ball for heel and toe, can already start to feel some looseness in ball and I just got done with ribbing one and half inches and three rounds knitting, thanks for reminding me, I really am a beginner and have lots to learn, am so grateful to you and all you other nice knitters who help me so much, thanks and happy knitting, your friend, janet 50 g-107 yds, 3 balls, will I have enuf?!


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> My Ann Norling Adult Basic Sock pattern give yardage and needle size for 3 weights of yarn. For worsted weight it lists 285 yards on a size 7 needles.


Hi , I have close to 300 yds total, mayb? I'll b ok?? Thanks and happy knitting, your friend, janet with the short socks


----------



## Dougal (Nov 19, 2012)

If it is sock yarn, look at the yardage, it will be in either meters or yards. There are usually a few more meters compared to the number of yards. So, if a 50 gram ball has about 230 meters it is plenty for one sock & you will need two balls. If it is a 450 or more meters in a 100 gram ball you will have enough to do a pair of socks in one skein/yarn. As yet I don't think yarns are very standardized but certainly an improvement over what they were 30 or 40 years ago. There is a certain amount of guesswork as every knitter knits with a different tension & your own tension can vary over time. Since it appears you're just starting I would suggest you look for a more inexpensive yarn until you get the hang of it & that won't take you long. Have a good day.


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Dougal said:


> If it is sock yarn, look at the yardage, it will be in either meters or yards. There are usually a few more meters compared to the number of yards. So, if a 50 gram ball has about 230 meters it is plenty for one sock & you will need two balls. If it is a 450 or more meters in a 100 gram ball you will have enough to do a pair of socks in one skein/yarn. As yet I don't think yarns are very standardized but certainly an improvement over what they were 30 or 40 years ago. There is a certain amount of guesswork as every knitter knits with a different tension & your own tension can vary over time. Since it appears you're just starting I would suggest you look for a more inexpensive yarn until you get the hang of it & that won't take you long. Have a good day.


Hi, thanks for the info on figuring out the amount,.happy knitting, your friend, janet


----------



## january50 (Jun 9, 2012)

Glory Gee in CT

Can you share the "Tube Sock" pattern?


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Dougal said:


> If it is sock yarn, look at the yardage, it will be in either meters or yards. There are usually a few more meters compared to the number of yards. So, if a 50 gram ball has about 230 meters it is plenty for one sock & you will need two balls. If it is a 450 or more meters in a 100 gram ball you will have enough to do a pair of socks in one skein/yarn. As yet I don't think yarns are very standardized but certainly an improvement over what they were 30 or 40 years ago. There is a certain amount of guesswork as every knitter knits with a different tension & your own tension can vary over time. Since it appears you're just starting I would suggest you look for a more inexpensive yarn until you get the hang of it & that won't take you long. Have a good day.


Hi again, was in yarn store yesterday and could not find meters, it was in grams, needless to say confused, know I have been underbuying now since not enuf yarn to finish socks picked up another color to sort of match, guess I will have to do this till my stash is gone which will take yrs lol, think some may have had meters was in a hurry, did get even more yarn, enough, for socks again and a couple of blend in yarns for run outs so I guess my question now is, how many yds does it take to make an average womens and mens sock?, thanks, your very very confused and shortyarned friend, janet


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

The wrapper should also tell you in meters/yards. It could be in very fine print. And not neccisarily where it tells you how many grams.


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> The wrapper should also tell you in meters/yards. It could be in very fine print. And not neccisarily where it tells you how many grams.[/quote
> 
> OK thanks! Your friend, janet what I also need to know is how many yards will be needed to make a pair of womens and mens socks, thanks!


----------

